# Pen-Lock



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey I am looking at a pen-lock. I couldn't really find any info on here so I thought I would ask if anybody is running one. For those who don't know, it is a lever that allows you to lock the front diff in and not have to hold the lever down. All suggestions and thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have one...think I've used it 3 or 4 times in the 2 years I've had it. As far as function.....its does exactly what it was meant to do without any issues and looks like it belongs there, but I steer away from that little yellow lever since tearing up my first front diff. Trying not to have a repeat of that. There is a how to on here for a diff lock mod that you can do for almost free if you have the right stuff laying around your shop.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

That would be cool, I always like building my own mods. It just makes the bike a little more your own. So do you run more of a chance tearing up the front end if you run one of those? I'm only putting 28 inch edl's on my bike. I was hoping those wouldn't be too much for the drive train.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm running one, LOVE It. Like Filthy said, it Does Just they Say it Does. WORKS. The Yellow lever is OK, if you Keep your Thumb out of the Gas, Don't Let the Tires Hook up With the Locker ingaged and you will be fine


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I had one on my 06 and now on my 2011 (same one) but i do love this thing.Just use it wisely dont hit the gas real hard when in the nasty and you will be fine.It is so nice for when your stuck trying too work your bike out you dont have to hold the lever back.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I have one and love it. 

You are more likely to break something with the diff locked but if you are smart with it you will be fine. Dont be on the throttle when you engage it and when you have it engaged dont be heavy on the throttle. Also, AFTER every ride check your front diff oil and make sure it isnt milked. If it is, flush it out real good and refill with clean oil.


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, I just ordered it. It looks simple enough to install. I will keep an eye on the front diff oil. So not to jump subjects I know there are quite a few lifts on the market. I am looking at the high lifter lift or extreme. Is there one that is better than the other as far as c/v angle or wear?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Rubberdown Customs is a vendor here and he makes some **** good work. The extreme is known for the front brackets bending.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Col_Sanders said:


> Rubberdown Customs is a vendor here and he makes some **** good work. The extreme is known for the front brackets bending.


Agreed Rubberdown has the best quality lift and top notch customer service!


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

awesome I will take a look at the rdc lift


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i got a nice ss lift off ebay for $100 seems to be holding up well so far(6months) but i hear rdc is the way to go though


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

RDC All the Way


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah I was just on there website, there kit looks pretty good. I am just trying to prioritize what I need first. Should I do lift or clutch springs? I had my mind set on getting edl's and now a buddy of mine who has a brute has me wanting outlaws. I have only had this thing a couple of days and already I ordered the pen-lock and air filter. This looks like the start of an addiction.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

helomech said:


> yeah I have only had this thing a couple of days and already I ordered the pen-lock and air filter. This looks like the start of an addiction.


You...have no idea..yet..... Bought mine in December 2005 for 8400. Sence then I have spent over 5400 on it....and of that only about 500 was for actual repairs. The rest was Mods,tire&wheel kits,assessors, do-dads and a few replacement decals. And I have not even started on any motor-mods...yet...hehe

Grab your wallet and hold on...its about to be one heck of a ride.


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah the wife gets a new lexus since I bought a new toy, so I'm trying not to jump in too deep right off the bat.But really want and need tires on this thing. Ooh well you only live once. How mad could she really get! lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

helomech said:


> Yeah the wife gets a new lexus since I bought a new toy, so I'm trying not to jump in too deep right off the bat.But really want and need tires on this thing. Ooh well you only live once. How mad could she really get! lol


 
They always cool-off. Its just.."How Long will it take?"...lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^LMAO! Yup, I completely agree....she'll get mad if you spend too much on it, mine always does, but she always cools off after a while. I think she knows thats what makes me happy and it keeps me out of her hair so....

On a side note, between clutching and a lift, it just depends on how big of a tire you end up going with. Anything under say a 28" tire you can probably hold off on clutching for a bit and get your lift. Clutch springs are inexpensive though...$25ea from EPI plus shipping, or about $60 for the pair from VFJ shipped (I'd buy his springs if I started from a fresh slate, seen some in person and I definitely will say they are better designed than EPI for overall use). If you go bigger tires, look into springs first....Just my opinion.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

If you are mainly going to be playing in the mud Outlaws are the way to go. You NEED to snorkel it either way. You can do it yourself for well under $100 and it can save you a motor rebuild.

Clutch springs are much cheaper than getting your clutch done by VFJ. Springs are all you _need_...Letting him machine your clutch is better but not really a necessity like springs. You could give him a call and buy springs from him for now and if you decide to let him work your clutch later. His springs are better than the EPIs.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

helomech said:


> Yeah the wife gets a new lexus since I bought a new toy, so I'm trying not to jump in too deep right off the bat.But really want and need tires on this thing. Ooh well you only live once. How mad could she really get! lol


 It's ALOT easier to ask for forgiveness than permission !!! LMAO:rockn:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

for a lift kit, RDC FTW!!!!


----------



## Brute_O (Jul 27, 2011)

Wish I would have read this earlier....I just ordered some epi springs and clutch puller. Sounds like I should have ordered them from VFJ instead.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Brute_O said:


> Wish I would have read this earlier....I just ordered some epi springs and clutch puller. Sounds like I should have ordered them from VFJ instead.


Its not that the EPI springs dont work, I've been running them for several years in each of brutes I've owned, but I understand coil bind and the added stress/heat that is generated from it and after comparing some of VFJ's springs side by side with some EPIs I can say that his are WAAAAY closer to stock length and have fewer coils, thus resulting in the clutch performing more like it would with stock springs...only with better grip on the belt. I plan on sending my clutch to him for the stage III mod soon!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I am ordering springs from vfj, as far as tires I think I am sold on edls. I know there are a lot of people running outlaws but I have always liked vampires. And as I understand they will do pretty well in the florida mud,and I am not really wanting to go any bigger than 28's.....Right now.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to run a set of 28" EDL Vamps under my 07 650 sra....they pulled very hard, but when you lost the bottom theyd dig and bury up like no other, thats what I like about the laws is that they paddle in the nasty stuff. I can't knock the vamps though, they wear like iron and ride great considering how aggressive they are, and they will hold their own against anything comparable.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

one of these days i will send my clutch to VFj also or at least get his springs


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

So I am now torn between Vamp edls and zillas, they are both 28's and price is not really different between the two. Will the zillas pull as good in the mud or will the vamps out do them? From the looks of the zillas they look like they wont dig as bad and may paddle more than the edls.......all thoughts and opinions will be appreciated


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Just my opinion, the vamps are more of a pure mud tire vs the zillas being an all purpose tire. Zillas are great tires, but these are 2 completely different animals.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

my buddy has a set of mud b!t*h's which are close to the zillas and we ride mostly ga clay and deep fl mud they seem to do pretty well they do tend to paddle a lil in the muck but he also has all wides so that helps too


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I know they are different breeds of tires but I am new to this mud stuff so I appreciate all the help I can get. One of the guys we ride with just bought Gators. Are they any good? Thoughts?


----------

